
20GB Leak of Intel Data - sigismund
https://mobile.twitter.com/deletescape/status/1291405688204402689
======
dvaun
This was also submitted earlier, it just didn't gain much traction:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24073178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24073178)

Are there any major implications that could come from leaking internal tools,
firmware code, etc? I ask this as someone with no experience in this field and
my only knowledge of security is related to OWASP and random, interesting
articles I've read here on HN and r/netsec

------
m463
bigger thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588)

